# time off for IVF



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all, i was just wondering has anyone taken time off work to go through the IVF process.? Its something im considering next year and have already discussed this with my bosses, they are very supportive and will allow me the time. Just wanted peoples thoughts. Hope you all have a fab christmas and that all your wishes come true xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I ended up being off work ill after a few days of stims, but that's because i got poorly with super duper early (and not very common at that stage) OHSS and didn't go back until after OTD. However, I had intended to work through to EC and just have the time off between EC and ET. I have had the time between ET and OTD off as stress, but the last ET I just had 5 days off (including the weekend) and went back to work.

Everyone is different, and every job is different. As much as I don't want to be at work during treatment (due to the sometimes volatile nature of my working environment) I think i prefer going to work that waiting for scans/phone calls/results all the time. During the first two 2ww when I was off I did keep busy - going for a walk every day, meeting up with friends, going to the pictures and garden centre etc. However, after a week i should have gone back in I reckon, I was more prone to craziness at home  

Do whatever is best for you, I don't at all regret having all the time off that I did during my fresh cycle and it was the best thing I could have done at the time. However, I also don't regret going back to work sooner after the most recent ET.  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

My first ivf I had EC and day after off then that's it I went back to work, it failed so the next time I had 10 days off it was a donor cycle that time, bfn again 

I can say the first time being at work I was in a much better place emotionally, had my dp had been able to take some hol with me it might of been different but I just rattled round the house driving myself mad and I was an emotional wreck

Next time I might take 3 days if he can too then go back 

Good luck! 

L xx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thankyou Ladies, because it was my first time i didnt know what to expect and i work with children too so  towards the end before egg collection and all the drugs i was taken i felt very stressed . When it failed, i had the afternoon off and went back to work the next day. I just battled through it and put it to the back of my mind. Im hoping for time off very close to EC . 
Me and Dp will be going to a different clinic in the new year so its something exciting to look forward too. Merry christmas to you all and thanks for your support and advice xxx


----------



## Zodo (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey,

I am definitely taking time out of work as work is the thing that stresses me out the most. if I enjoyed work more, I wouldn't take as much time off as it helps occupy your mind. 

I am slightly worried that during my time off I will make myself go mad, I have plenty of jigsaws to complete and will do quite a bit of reading and studying and going for long walks, acupuncture and lots of therapy.

Give yourself something to do during that time but I do think taking time out is a personal choice.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Malene_K (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everybody
I've been through 9 IVF (well, am actually in the middle of the 9th one right now), and I always only took the day off on the days for EC and ET. It helps me to be occupied during this hard process, and I'm sure the result would not have been any different if I had taken more leave. Also, it is important to me to live my life as normally as possible, so I also carry on with all my training (although not quite so intensely as earlier) and social life. In this way I feel that I am still me, feel that there are things I am actually competent at (when conceiving is obviously not among those things) and it also helps me keeping my project mostly private. This is my business, and I think it makes it easier for me not to have to endure questions or pity from colleagues.


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey everyone. I suppose it does  go by personal choice and situations. I want to take time off and just to destress. Even though its a hard process to go through and worry about at least at home i can do things to keep my mind busy and not have to stress over work all the time. 
Malene_K: I understand what you mean about questions from colleagues. I had to answer many last time when it didnt work . And when I was going through it one or two of them werent fully supported and was saying * well it dosnt always work the first time etc" , not that me and DP were banking on it. I also think with our first round there was so many mess ups due partly on the clinics behalf that we didnt really stand a chance for example giving me wrong dosages etc . 
Im just so glad we will be going to a new clinic next year, with ten times better services and what they offerxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to take a week off after transfer, I can't actually do any work anyway due to my job so I might as well sit at home and relax. Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I think the most important aspect surely is 'no stress' and for me work = stress so I doubt I am going to make it through without time off. You can feel stress running through your body and at such an important time as this I dont want to take any risk.
Work may pay me but it is not as important as trying to achieve this.

Ive posted about my utter dusbelief that there is legally no protection for women going through IVF etc especially if travel to the clinics is also another stress factor for you etc.

Ive tried to prepare my employer and asked for temp adjustments that would help me work from home etc but they havent been willing (but they have for other staff in other situations) - they admit they dont even know what IVF involves, so I am now past any feeling of guilt if IVF causes me to go off physically or emotionally sick.
Plus Im even feeling like this is a prime area for discrimination - unlike most women ttc for some of us our employers now know were trying and are a risk to going off on maternity leave etc so its made me even more paranoid.

Bottom line you are more important


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The following link may be useful to people considering this question:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5880869#msg5880869

It takes you to the threads about how many days it takes to stim: it's not always 10 days like a lot of people think, and if people want time off for stims it can be useful to appreciate how long stims can take.

There is also a thread on how many days people have off work after ET.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I was just coming onto ask same thing. I am self employed and was planning on taking all treatment time off when I cycle beginning of January. However I have a past client who wants me for what would be first week of stims, I'm a post natal carer so it would be a week of 24/5 - not a stressful job as such as clients are lovely but it is working with a newborn baby and it means not good sleep.  I think I'm going to go ahead and say yes and if I'm poorly with medications will cancel even if I've already started the weeks work. But at this point I can't say no too earnings when this process is so expensive. Also it means I can relax during rest of stims, egg collection and 2WW.  Now will go and read the thread Cloudy posted, I'm on short protocol so will be good to get an idea of the process.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey - that sounds like a good idea. If it helps, I stimmed super duper fast and only started to feel rubbish by day 5 so hopefully you will be ok the first week xxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, I think im doing a short protocol next year, i dont really know much about it apart from it might be short lol


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh, short protocol is brilliant - well, as brilliant as IVF gets  

I used norethisterone to start my cycle (i have pcos and irregular cycles) and started stims on CD3, adding certrotide a few days in. I did 6 days of full stims, and a day of half stims,  and then trigger (although I needed buserline as a trigger due to OHSS) and then EC 36hrs later.

Good luck xxx


----------

